# Push/Pull



## dihydrogen monoxide

How would you say push/pull in your language. I'm referring to the sign on the door of a shop/store.


----------



## kusurija

Some references are here:

In Czech:
push - tlačit; tam (= there)
pull - táhnout; sem (= here)

In Estonian: (Copied)
PUSH= LÜKKA
PULL= TÕMBA

In Lithuanian:

Push - stumti
Pull - traukti

In Latvian: (Copied)
push - stumt, *grūst*
pull - *vilkt*, raut

In Japanese:
push - 押す[osu]
pull - 引く[hiku]

Hope that helped


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*
push _- pchać
_pull _- ciągnąć_


----------



## alepre

pull: empuje/tire
push: empujar/tirar

En español - Argentina
Saludos.


----------



## madshov

In Danish: Push=skub, Pull=træk


----------



## elroy

In Arabic:

Push: ادفع (_idfa`_)
Pull: اسحب (_isHab_)


----------



## andre luis

In Portuguese:
Push=empurre...Pull=Puxe

Empurre/Puxe.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: _Push- *от себя*_
_Pull - *на себя*_


----------



## Sionees

Welsh: _Tynnwch_ (2nd pers. plur and formal 'pull') and 
_Gwthiwch_ ( ............................... 'push')

Unlikely on a shop door to see informal forms_ Tynna _and_ Gwthia_, but alive in speech, obviously.

Notice how English speakers always find problems with these (and other imperatives) because their (bare) infinitive takes the same form...


----------



## valo__fan

Turkish:
push:itmek
pull:çekmek


----------



## Zorinik

Italian:

Spingere (push)
Tirare (pull)


----------



## ErOtto

German:

Ziehen (pull)
Drücken (push)


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Împinge (push)
Trage (pull)


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*

Tolni.      PUSH.

Húzni.     PULL.


----------



## elroy

ErOtto said:


> German:
> 
> Drücken (push)


Also: _Stoßen_


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Also: _Stoßen_



I have never seen that written as a door sign nor have I heard it used in this context.


----------



## ErOtto

Whodunit said:


> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also: _Stoßen_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen that written as a door sign nor have I heard it used in this context.
Click to expand...

 
I have seen it only once, but not as a door sign. It was the "German translation" (to call it somehow) on the indication to flush the urinal in an airport toilette in Spain


----------



## Nanon

Setwale_Charm said:


> Russian: _Pull - *на себя*_


And also Pull = *к себе, *which might be easier to remember (graphically) for those who are just starting to read Cyrillic... 

French:
Push = poussez
Pull = tirez
(I think it is mostly written using imperative in door signs... ahem, I will check all doors these days...)

Spanish: in many countries, you will find "tire / empuje" like in Argentina (see above) and in Spain.
But in Central America, Venezuela... you will find "hale / empuje". (halar = to pull).


----------



## Outsider

An interesting exchange related to the subject of this thread.


----------



## 2PieRad

推/拉 [tui1/la1] Mandarin [push/pull]


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:


> I have never seen that written as a door sign nor have I heard it used in this context.





ErOtto said:


> I have seen it only once, but not as a door sign. It was the "German translation" (to call it somehow) on the indication to flush the urinal in an airport toilette in Spain


 I have definitely seen it on doors.

I was going to say maybe it's a southern thing, but then I looked it up in the Duden, which doesn't identify it as regional:
*c) *(Aufschrift auf Türen) _drücken: _Bitte s.!​


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

The sign usually reads *«ωθήσατε»* [oˈθisate] which is 2nd p. pl. imperative of the active v. *«ωθώ»* [oˈθo] --> _to thrust, push_ < Classical v. *«ὠθέω/ὠθῶ» ōtʰéō* (incontracted)/*ōtʰô* (contracted) (PIE *h₂uodʰh₁-eie- _to push away, slay_ cf Skt. उपवधति (upavadhati), _to kill, strike at/upon_, Hitt. ḫuett- _to draw, pull_), and, *«έλξατε»* [ˈelk͡sate] which is 2nd p. pl. imperative of the active v. *«έλκω»* [ˈelko] --> _to pull, drag, draw_ < Classical v. *«ἔλκω» élkō* --> _to drag, draw_ (PIE *selk- _to draw_ cf Lat. sulcus, ToB sälk- _to draw out_, Alb. helq, _to draw_).


----------



## bibax

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> push - tlačit; tam (= there)
> pull - táhnout; sem (= here)


Idiomatic use:

*tam* = there (location, direction);
*sem* = here (only direction);

*od sebe, k sobě* (from/to oneself; like Russian *от себя, к себе*) is also possible, but rare;

sebe, sobě is a reflexive personal pronoun (cognate with Lat. sibi);


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian:

*Vuci* - Pull (imperative)
*Guraj* - Push (imperative)

http://neboco.co.rs/img/p/8/0/5/805-large_default.jpg
https://www.slavonijapapir.hr/UPLOADS/PHOTOGALLERY/ID_ARTMB1608/21299.jpg


----------



## Dymn

Catalan:

Pull: _estireu_
Push: _empenyeu
_
Second person plural


----------



## fitka

*farsi:*
push _- فشار دادن_
pull _- کشیدن_


----------

